# Помогите,баян Юпитер,откручиваются кнопки



## galyusya (25 Апр 2012)

В правой клавиатуре заменили кнопки на итальянские(PIGINI) с пометочками(решёточками) на до, ми и соль диез. Сначала откручивалась ре 2-ой октавы,потом и ре 1-ой, а сеичас и фа 2 -ой. закрутишь, поиграешь , через пол дня или день опять какая то из этих открутится во время игры. ужасно не удобно, и не приятно.подскажите что делать? не откручивать же их и садить потом на клей ?! спасибо всем кто откликнулся


----------



## via (25 Апр 2012)

откручивал и садил на клей пва прошло уже 25 лет и никаких проблем


----------



## ze_go (25 Апр 2012)

лет 8 назад в юпитере поменяли кнопки на итальянские. за прошедшее время ни одна не открутилась. видимо, когда сверлили отверстия под шурупы в кнопках в Вашем инструменте, чуть больше отверстия сделали.
в Вашем случае ПВА поможет


----------



## pols-petr (25 Апр 2012)

Сам менял кнопки на итальянские, рассверливал отверстия, но по размеру - кнопки закручивал с трудом, ни одна не откручивается, в вашем случае отверстия рассверлили чуть больше и результат, поможет только клей...можно попробовать подмотать ленту(которую используют сантехники, газовики) два три оборота...но во всем нужна осторожность если я не ошибаюсь бубышка - во что вы будете вкручивать она деревянная (правда сейчас ставят пластмассу)...она может лопнуть или вы ее свернете проблем будет еще больше, хотелось бы услышать мастеров по этому поводу.


----------



## ze_go (25 Апр 2012)

pols-petr писал:


> хотелось бы услышать мастеров по этому поводу.


так ответили же - ПВА юзайте


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (26 Апр 2012)

*galyusya*,
Если отверстия слишком шырокие- то Вам никакой ПВА не поможет. Советую приобрести и использовать двухсоставный ЛОКТАЙТ 3090. Этот клей совсем недавно поступил в розничную продажу. Я перепробовал множество клеев; но именно от этого Локтайта я просто в восторге. ЗУБАМИ НЕ ОТОРВЁШЬ! Купите- не пожалеете.
Читать про клей ЗДЕСЬ


----------



## bayanistka (26 Апр 2012)

*БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР*,
А возможно ли каким-то образом в будущем выкрутить кнопки правой клавиатуры после этого "неотрываемого даже зубами" клея? Или прийдётся срезать кнопки ножовкой? Будьте посерьёзней (когда отвечаете).


----------



## ze_go (26 Апр 2012)

БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР писал:


> ЗУБАМИ НЕ ОТОРВЁШЬ!


аргумент!
а потом, если открутить потребуется? тоже зубами?


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (26 Апр 2012)

*ze_go*,
*bayanistka*,
ВСЁ ВОЗМОЖНО! Для этого потребуется мощная цанга. Итальянская не выкрутит; а вот немецкая очень мощная как зверь. Я не шучу.


----------



## bayanistka (26 Апр 2012)

Я всегда пользовался ЭЛМЕРС ПВА клеем и не имел никаких проблем.


----------



## ze_go (26 Апр 2012)

БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР писал:


> Итальянская не выкрутит; а вот немецкая очень мощная как зверь.


оба зверя в студию!


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (26 Апр 2012)

*ze_go*,
Поймите одно что обе цанги (итальянская и немецкая) на вид очень схожи. Та и другая является типичной насадкой. Но конструктивные особенности у них совршенно разлчичные. Вот сами и попробуйте накрутить клавиатуру и той и другой. Заметите большую разницу. Вот сравните- малолитражный Фиат и люксовый Мерседес. Думаю- разница значительная.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (27 Апр 2012)

Хочу немного добавить про Локтайт. Нам частенько приходится им пользоваться на работе (работаю инженегром в небольшой компании). Есть несколько типов Локтайта, разработанные с учётом того, что понадобится раскручивать в будущем: например Локтайт 290. Он, конечно, не такой как 3090, который "зубами не оторвёшь", но зато будет держать не хуже ПВА. Его мы используем когда нужно собрать установку и переслать закащику. А там установку разбирают, то есть раскручивают именно те соединения, которые мы смазываем Локтайтом 290. Вообщем, на баянах не пробовал, а на металических деталях работает чётко. Замечу, что Локтайт 290 относится к категории "запирателей резьб" (как его в Штатах обзывают), в отличие от ПВА, который всё-таки является клеем. Ну а если хотите сделать так что действительно "зубами не оторвёшь", то я бы порекомендовал эпоксидку. Сейчас их развелось тьма, что можно запутаться. Нужен будет совет в выборе - обращайтесь. Буду рад помочь. Желаю удачи в ремонте.


----------



## bayanistka (27 Апр 2012)

*БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР*,
какую именно немецкую цангу Вы имеете в виду? Типа такой? Цанга немецкая. Цена: € 114.

Есть какие-лмбо варианты подешевле?


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (27 Апр 2012)

Она самая. Года три назад она стоила примерно 35 евро. Слышал что в своё время Гусаров закупил у них десятка два таких насадок. Что немцы дали ему крупную скидку за это. И что несколько штук он потом продал в Молодечно и пару тулякам по 70 евро за цангу. Думаю что у него ещё остались. Обратитесь к Гусарову; он мужик понимающий. Сошлитесь на то что Вы ярый поклонник его продукции и просто без ума от его топ-модели "юпитер-люкс". Он не откажет. Может и скинет от цены немного.


----------



## ze_go (27 Апр 2012)

БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР писал:


> Может и скинет от цены немного.


ей цена красная 25 евро, а тут 70, 115!
бред какой-то. там нечему столько стоить.


----------



## galyusya (30 Апр 2012)

Спасибо всем, буду пробовать клеить ПВА, если не поможет тогда Локтайт 290


----------



## Valerii (1 Май 2012)

Здравствуйте! Скажите пожалуйста, где можно купить полный набор кнопок?
С Уважением, Валерий!


----------



## ze_go (1 Май 2012)

Valerii писал:


> Здравствуйте! Скажите пожалуйста, где можно купить полный набор кнопок?
> С Уважением, Валерий!


к Вам, по-видимому, ближе всего СИБИРСКИЙ БАЯН


----------

